# Cavendish win on a Venge or Tarmac SL4?



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

can anyone tell if Cavendish won stage 5 on a Venge or was it a Tarmac SL4?

From the pictures I have seen I am not 100% sure, but it looks like a venge.

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Why don't you post a spoiler alert until everyone has had a chance to catch the race. Thanks.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry!

Forget not everyone whatches the highlight package first thing in the morning, I would not be able to hold on all day to find out the result.


----------



## livingstone (May 13, 2008)

Someone tweeted it was the S-Works McLaren Venge


----------



## rkgriffin (Jun 28, 2010)

Damn, I thought the Specialized forum would be safe while I watch the last 20km of the race on Tivo :cryin:


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Im looking slose at all these Spesh rigs and I think Im seeing a lot of SL3s (NOT Venges and NOT SL4s) there. I could have swore I saw Contador on an SL3 more than once.


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

Cav finished Stage 5 on the McLaren Venge.

Contador is still on the SL3.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Spesh cant even get Alberto Contador on their new bikes.

Guess his is on backorder, too. lol.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

He's obviously fed up with waiting for his Finger bang Special SL4... that's why he threw down his SL3 on stage 5.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Never seen a SL4. Is this no longer rumor?


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Since we're on the topic of Venge vs Tarmac.... Do you guys think Spesh will drop the Tarmac line in favor of the Venge?

I say this because, the Venge has all the characteristics of the Tarmac, but better. I mean, why would Specialized dump all their money in R/D on the Venge?

If and when the Venge drops in price, would you guys feel the Tarmac will be obsolete? Thats just my opinion... I hate to see my Tarmac line be dropped in the near future...


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Doubt it. Traditional frames and Aero frames are vastly different in terms of ride quality and purpose.


----------



## pbd (Mar 1, 2011)

Contador has ridden the SL4, I've seen it for certain...but he's also had to swap bikes multiple times on multiple stages, so who knows what all he has ridden so far.

Cavendish has been riding a Venge.

As far as Tarmac vs. Venge, I think it's pretty clear the Tarmac is lighter and stiffer for climbers and GC contenders, the Venge is more aero/etc for sprinters and domestiques doing work on the flats. Specialized has said as much, that they compliment each other. The Tarmac isn't going anywhere.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> He's obviously fed up with waiting for his Finger bang Special SL4... that's why he threw down his SL3 on stage 5.


Nah, he threw the bike down because Andy Schleck didn't wait for him.


----------



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

As someone who has been out on both the Venge and the SL4. I can tell you that they are completely different bikes. The Tarmac is WAY stiffer than the venge and both suit a different rider entirely.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Bob29er,

I am curious to hear your opinions on the two bikes. Because in comparison to Cervelo, Specialized had finally launched an "aero" bike (not a TT/Tri) for public use..

For this year's Tour, Cervelo's been using a full arsenal of aero bikes like the S5. I was wondering why isn't Spesh doing the same with the Venge?

You would think an "aero" bike will perform slightly better than the Tarmac?


----------



## pbd (Mar 1, 2011)

eugenetsang said:


> Bob29er,
> 
> I am curious to hear your opinions on the two bikes. Because in comparison to Cervelo, Specialized had finally launched an "aero" bike (not a TT/Tri) for public use..
> 
> ...


Same reason there are still some Cervelo riders on the R3, different bikes for different riders.

Thor won his stage on an S5, Tyler Farrar actually won his stage on an R3. There are riders on both bikes, the stiff R3 and the aero S5, just like there are riders on both the aero Venge and the stiff Tarmac.

Different (pedal) strokes for different folks.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Bob29er said:


> As someone who has been out on both the Venge and the SL4. I can tell you that they are completely different bikes. The Tarmac is WAY stiffer than the venge and both suit a different rider entirely.


I find that a little hard to believe watching Cavendish thrash the heck out of it the only way he knows how.


----------



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

pbd said:


> Same reason there are still some Cervelo riders on the R3, different bikes for different riders.
> 
> Thor won his stage on an S5, Tyler Farrar actually won his stage on an R3. There are riders on both bikes, the stiff R3 and the aero S5, just like there are riders on both the aero Venge and the stiff Tarmac.
> 
> Different (pedal) strokes for different folks.


Well Said! Now just replace the R3 with Tarmac and S5 with Venge and you got it. I thought that the stiffness of the Venge was like inbetween a Tarmac and a Roubaix.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Good to know that my Tarmac still has some life! haha


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

The new Venge Pro with SRAM looks sweet!!


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

With all the technology and materials used I find it hard to believe they can not produce a aero bike like the venge with the properties of the Tarmac.

Cervelo is running a big market on how the S5 saves watts etc. Considering many others are not following suit for their main road bike i tend to think this is more marketing hype than reality.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Italianrider76 said:


> I find that a little hard to believe watching Cavendish thrash the heck out of it the only way he knows how.


Nobody will ever know what the real layup schedule for his frames is. With the right fiber it could be way stiffer than any Tarmac. Building an all-out race frame for a ProTour rider means different priorities than making a commercial product. If Cav breaks his frame, no big deal, he gets another off the team car. No worries about warranty, only pure performance.

Spesh's marketing baloney may claim otherwise, but my thinking is that Cav's Venge is totally different from anything sold in stores.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Rugergundog said:


> Cervelo is more marketing hype than reality.


Condensed version. 

I like them, but their marketing is too much.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Spesh's marketing baloney may claim otherwise, but my thinking is that Cav's Venge is totally different from anything sold in stores.


Well, there's also the McLaren version of the Venge which is still available for consumer purchase but significantly more expensive. I can believe that Specialized do a small amount of manufacturing tinkering for the pro's bikes, but I do think that they are broadly the same as what you can buy in the stores these days.


----------

